# Boss GE-7 problem



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a Monte Allums Boss GE-7 that recently stopped working on me. I went to play one day and it just didn't turn on. I brought it home with me to experiment with it to find out what the problem was, plugged it in, worked great. Came back couple hrs later to try it again and it didn't work. Anyone have any ideas what the problem might be? I've switched cables, power supplies everything. My guess is the problem is at the input because it doesn't pop when I pull it out. Any ideas?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

It very well could be your input or output jacks. Something could have bent them or maybe the contacts are dirty or you have some bad solder joints in there. What I would do is grab some contact cleaner and clean the jacks. To be on the safe side, grab a q-tip and spray some contact cleaner on it and clean the contacts. You never know, that might work. If not, you'll have to open it up to inspect and go from there. 

Also, I once owned a modded DD-3 that would cut out from time to time and it turned out that something was shorting the pedal out. I opened the pedal and to my surprise didn't find the plastic sheet that goes between the circuitboard and the bottom panel. I ended up putting in a piece of paper in there that I covered with electrical tape and the pedal never malfunctioned again. Just a thought - good luck!


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yep sprayed it with contact cleaner and have the plastic strip. Still acting up!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Any pedal that can use external supply or internal battery will have a power jack that results in switching from battery to external when the appropriate power plug is inserted. 2.1mm power plugs and jacks can vary in depth. Sometimes, a very small mismatch between the plug and jack can result in the plug not going in far enough to disable the battery connection and revert to external.

Could that be possible on your unit? One way to troubleshoot would be to measure the depth of the plug where it did work, relative to the plug depth of the setup where it didn't.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well i used the same plug and power supply on it for over a yr. And I just plugged it in one day and it just didn't work


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, scratch that hypothesis.


----------

